# Dreaded Parking Brake Warning Light - Passat B6



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I was delighted (NOT!) to see the parking brake warning light appear (again) on my Passat this morning.

I'm loathed to give VW any more of my cash for a new caliper. Does anyone know of a self-help fix I could possibly give a go?

I've done a bit of reading up and it's probably the motor that has ceased or is playing up.

Also, I had new rear brake pads fitted by a VW indy about six weeks ago - could this be the cause or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Is the hand brake working? A common fault is the switch its self, which would be a cheap fix.

To investigate further, I guess you would have to get the rear of the car in the air and test to see if the callipers are locking.

Could be the calliper AND/OR the motor. I understand the motor is not serviceable, i.e. you need to replace.

I doubt the change of pads would be the cause of the problem, but who knows.

Here is a good page with information if you havent see it already.

https://sites.google.com/site/1810martin/passat-b6-electric-park-brake


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for that. The link is particularly useful.

Yes, the handbrake seems to be working but may not, of course, be engaging on both sides. As you suggest, I'll have to get the wheels up and have a decko what's going on.

Can't wait to get shot of the damned thing now and get myself a much longed for Insignia Elite.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Method Man said:


> Thanks for that. The link is particularly useful.
> 
> Yes, the handbrake seems to be working but may not, of course, be engaging on both sides. As you suggest, I'll have to get the wheels up and have a decko what's going on.
> 
> Can't wait to get shot of the damned thing now and get myself a much longed for Insignia Elite.


No problem, let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Various flaws on these.

switches,calipers,control units and sometimes broken wires.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

sjk said:


> Various flaws on these.
> 
> switches,calipers,control units and sometimes broken wires.


^this

The switch became inop on my Passat just before selling it - typical.

I also had the same warning light appear on my old A8 which turned out to be a caliper - sourced from GSF car parts & saved over £300 on the OE part


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

My parents were told the first sign of any problems with the hand break. Was to disconnect the negative side of the battery for 30 secs and this will reboot the control unit.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't believe any VAG cars have problems, your making it up, they are perfect and never fail


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ive heard you can buy the calipers elsewhere as suggested above , i also rea din the states vw sort it out


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

UPDATE

Had driver's rear wheel off this morning and had a poke around. Took the plug off the back of the motor unit, cleaned the contacts and WD40'd it. The black plastic motor housing looks intact with no noticeable cracks which I've read elsewhere they are prone to owing to the torque from the motor when it reaches the full on position.

Still no joy though.

The driver's rear isn't engaging and the passenger rear isn't releasing which I found out coming off the M1 yesterday on my way to the VBOA show at Billing. Managed to free it up/off after much frantic stamping of brake pedals and pressing of buttons!

Does anyone know if the motor housing unit (black plastic) can be removed from the rear of the caliper without brake fluid spewing everywhere? Looks like it's held on by two Torx bolts.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

*UDATE 2*

Had the dash EPB switch to bits and also checked the five fuses which relate to the EPB circuit. Problem persists.

VW main 'stealer' want £33 for a switch! Would I be alright with one of the Bay for £8. Such as this one


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a B6 and was warned about using independents for rear pads as the motors have to run through a VAGCOM/VCDS open/close cycle to calibrate themselves to the new depth of pads. Apparently this can cause bother if it's not done correctly. 

Never had to replace calipers but a friend did when the light appeared on his dashboard. I'd say there's bound to be some kind of refurb available given the apparent difficulty folk have with the motors etc.

Good luck anyhoo and sorry I cant be of any real help.

Cooks


----------

